# Here's another one for you



## pattygnsd (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi there!
We're a novice couple who bought a 125 gal tank that came with a variety of cichlids, an oscar and a red bellied pacu. 
We have since moved the pacu into a 150 gal tank because any new fish we added to the established community he would kill. He wasn't doing well alone so we purchased a parrot fish and this fellow.
http://tinypic.com/r/zk24bm/6
The woman said she could't remember what it was called. "Mai something" she said.
I think it looks a bit like a flowerhorn but she said it wasn't. Any ieas?
Thanks!
-Patty


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

red devil


----------



## pattygnsd (Jun 14, 2010)

WOW! Youre good! I Google Imaged them and yeah, that's exactly what it looks like. Thanks!

-Patty


----------



## MattyP (Feb 25, 2010)

Def, Red Devil


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Ummm, are you SURE that's a Pacu? Because in that shot (admittedly missing almost the entire head) it sure looks like a red bellied piranha.


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

etcbrown said:


> Ummm, are you SURE that's a Pacu? Because in that shot (admittedly missing almost the entire head) it sure looks like a red bellied piranha.


You know what? I thought that, too, before I even saw your post.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Not a pacu, the sides are too "sparkly" for lack of a better word. I would go with a red belly pirahna myself.


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

That would explain the pacu killing the other fish.


----------



## mia_ann (Dec 20, 2008)

That is a piranha. My husband has some that look just like that, minus the head shot, obviously. I wonder how they didn't know that when they gave it to you??? :lol:


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Umm yeah, that's a piranha, not a pacu. Which explains the problem. I thought it was really weird when I was reading that your pacu was killing things...


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I've seen pacu kill things before, but not at that small of a size (when I was doing aquarium maitenence, we had a large black pacu that bit a 10" anostomus in half).

I agree that a red bellied pacu wouldn't have the iridescent on the sides like that.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

You could always net it and pull that bottom lip down and find out real quick if it a Pacu or not haha :lol:


----------



## pattygnsd (Jun 14, 2010)

BLASTED!
I gave him away because we couldn't find fish he was compatiable with. Now I want him back. After looking at pics of red bellied piranha's I realize that's exactly what he was! I don't know how to add pics like you guys do, so here is a pic of him.
http://tinypic.com/r/15rjjoz/6
-P


----------

